# Sirius MP3 Boombox



## HVYMTL (Oct 22, 2005)

I know XM had one, and I thought somebody was rolling out one for Sirius too. I thought I had a link to this and can't find it now.

Looking for following features: Sirius Boombox CD player thats supports std. music cd as well as MP3 format, line out, line in, and some decent speakers.

And if the MP3 format is not availble still, has anyone any leads on which manufacture might be selling one soon?

thanks


----------

